# My site, workshop site, and more!



## VeraLynn (Aug 3, 2005)

My homepage is www.veralynn.org - I've been doing paid work since August of 2004 and have quite a fan following on my homepage. Many photogs who have paid me have also generously given me some or all of the photographs. Some have given me raw images and others have done the touching up for me. I figure, why not share these images? I earn nothing from my homepage and so it is considered self-promotion.

My main modeling portfolio is on www.onemodelplace.com, model ID 94037. If you haven't heard of this site yet, I suggest you check it out. It's single-handedly helped me get started with paid work.

I've been doing photography workshops in CT, NJ and PA with Greg Price's workshops. The URL is www.glamour101.com - I've not only had a lot of fun learning, but have also made many new photography-related contacts. 

Enjoy!!


----------

